# Desert Safaris from Abu Dhabi



## tashaq (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi there,

I have a few weeks left before i head back home and wanted to do an evening desert safari here before I went back. I have seen various desert safaris/tours being advertised, but wanted to get some opinions on recommended companies/operators that people may have used in the past. 

I have seen that most safaris require a minimum number of people for obvious reasons, but are there any specific companies that offer individuals to join pre-arranged safaris, or something similar?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I have done several desert safaris and they are similar. Arabian Adventures (part of Emirates), Net Tours, Sunshine Tours are the names I can remember. AA is most expensive but slightly better (more considerate) drivers. Most want money up-front before they will accept a booking. Yes there is a minimum number requirement unless you are willing to book the whole car, which might be worth it for a last blast before leaving.
Check TripAdvisor or other travel/tourism websites for more information.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

During the summer tour companies club groups together to one camp, rotating. Shop around, ask for discount and you will get it. Net tours doesnt ask for cash up front and you can negotiate. Groupon often has deals for price guide. EA tours is good. Best and newest camp is arabian nights, but its far away and expensive.


----------



## shezaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Many tour operators offers affordable safari tour for groups and individuals


----------

